# Aulani, A Disney Resort and Spa



## Aviator621 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thought I'd share; the official name for the Disney Hawaii resort was announced, along with a new website:

www.DisneyAulani.com

Some incredible images, and a flyover video.  Can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 8, 2010)

*new disney timeshare in hawaii called Aulani?*

http://www.calgaryherald.com/life/Mickey+goes+Hawaiian/2647976/story.html



> The project will include 360 hotel rooms and 481 Disney Vacation Club two-bedroom timeshare villas.
> 
> With a definite outdoor Hawaiian theme, the resort will also have an 18,000-square-foot spa, 14,545-square-foot conference centre and nearly 49,000 square feet of outdoor venues.
> 
> ...


----------

